
LIDAR Lite Test: A Quick'n Dirty Laser Organ - sydney6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96aYs7ho55I
======
sydney6
[http://www.yoctopuce.com/EN/article/first-tests-of-the-
lidar...](http://www.yoctopuce.com/EN/article/first-tests-of-the-lidar-lite-
telemeter)

